# دراسة في مصر تظهر ان المحجبات اكثر تعرضا للتحرش الجنسي



## pariah12 (18 أغسطس 2008)

لندن ـ 'القدس العربي': في العام الماضي نشر على موقع 'يوتيوب' فيلم قصير اظهر نساء خليجيات بالعباءات وقد احاطت بهن مجموعة من الشباب وهم يتحرشون بهن. وكان الحادث بمثابة احراج للحكومة المصرية وأدى لإثارة الجدل حول تصرفات الرجال في شوارع مصر مع النساء خاصة السائحات الاجنبيات. ومع النقاش ثار جدل حول العلاقة بين التحرش الجنسي، زيادة او نقصانا والحجاب، وان كان الاخير يمنع التحرشات الجنسسية المتزايدة. وبحسب الاستطلاعات فان عددا من النساء المحجبات يعتقدن ان الحجاب لا يحمي من التحرش كما تظهر اعلانات تنتشر في شوارع مصر تظهر مزايا وقيم الحجاب الاخلاقية. وأشارت دراسة نشرتها مجموعة متخصصة في قضايا المرأة إلى أن أكثر من ثمانين بالمئة من النساء في مصر يتعرضن لتحرشات جنسية، بينما اعترف 62 بالمئة من الرجال بممارسة التحرش، وان المحجبات أكثر معاناة من غير المحجبات.
وتشير تعليقات نقلتها صحيفة 'واشنطن بوست' عن نساء محجبات قولهن انهن يتعرضن يوميا للتعليقات السمجة من الباعة واصحاب المحلات. وتنقل عن محجبة قولها ان المرأة المتحجبة قد تكون اكثر اثارة للرجال من غير المتحجبة، فكلما غطت اكثر من جسدها كلما زادت تعليقاتهم السمجة، وتنقل عن سيدة في الستين من عمرها قولها انها توقفت عن لبس الزي التقليدي منذ زمن طويل لهذا السبب. وقالت انها تشعر بالحجاب ان الرجال يتساءلون اكثر عن المخفي خلفه. ونقلت عن معلقة اجتماعية تعيش في امريكا ولبست الحجاب لاكثر من تسعة اعوام في مصر، ان التجربة جعلتها تستنتج انه كلما زادت معدلات التحجب كلما زادت معدلات التحرشات الجنسية. وتقول انه كلما تحجبت النساء كلما قل ادب الرجال. وتقول الصحيفة ان النساء والبنات الزائرات لمصر من الخارج يعتقدن ان مصر من اسوأ الدول في العالم عندما يتعلق الامر بتعليقات الرجال السمجة وذات المعاني الجنسية الواضحة، وتأتي في المرتبة الثانية بعد افغانستان. وفي العادة فان النصائح التي تقدمها كتب الرحلات ودوائر السياحة الامريكية والبريطانية، للنساء الزائرات لمصر من انهن قد يتعرضن لتعليقات غير مؤدبة او يواجهن اعتداءات جنسية.
وكان برلمانيون مصريون قد اعترضوا على ما اعتبروه اهانة بريطانية للمصريين حول ما قدم من نصائح للزائرات البريطانيات، وردت بريطانيا بالقول ان النساء البريطانيات يتعرضن لتعليقات سمجة واعتداءات جنسية بل والاغتصاب في مصر اكثر من اي بلد في العالم.
وتشير الصحيفة الى دراسة مسحية للمركز المصري لحقوق المرأة والذي اظهر ان تعرض النساء للتحرشات الجنسية في الشوارع ليس خطرا بل حقيقة اذ ان نسبة 98 من الاجنبيات و83 من المصريات قلن انهن عانين من التحرش الجنسي. وقالت نصف النساء المشاركات مصريات وغير مصريات انهن تعرضن للتحرش الجنسي يوميا. وقالت النساء الاجنبيات ان رجال الامن والشرطة المصريين هم الاكثر تحرشا بهن.
وقالت نسبة ثلثي المستطلعين من الرجال انهم قاموا بتحرشات جنسية تتراوح من النظر لاجساد النساء او استخدام الشتائم الجنسية او لمس النساء او كشف مواضعهم الجنسية امامهن. وبرر بعضهم تصرفاتهم بقولهم ان المرأة تشعر بالسعادة عندما يتحرش الرجل بها اما آخر فاتهم المرأة بالتحرش بالرجل. واظهرت الدراسة ان المرأة في اللباس المكشوف لم تعد هدفا للتحرش فالمحجبة هي الاكثر هدفا لتحرشات الرجال. واظهرت دراسات ان نساء اضطررن لترك اعمالهن بسبب التحرشات الجنسية.
http://www.alquds.co.uk/index.asp?f...CA%CD%D1%D4%20%C7%E1%CC%E4%D3%ED&storytitlec=


*
هذا ما قلناه في السابق في هذا المنتدى عن الحجاب، وقد اثبته الاستطلااعات في مصر بان الحجاب ليس رادع للرجل!!!

*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: دراسة في مصر تظهر ان المحجبات اكثر تعرضا للتحرش الجنسي*

الحجاب ليس مقياس الشرف و النزاهة و الاحترام

و بعدين هل فعلا لما نضع الحجاب خلاص المشاكل راح تنحل؟

لو كان فعلا هذا صحيح..اذا لماذا هذه المشاكل ما زالت موجودة في السعودية؟

اجيبوا يا خير امة اخرجت

سلام المسيح​


----------



## !! Aya !! (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: دراسة في مصر تظهر ان المحجبات اكثر تعرضا للتحرش الجنسي*

وانتى ايه اللى مضايق سيادتك فى الموضوع مش فاهمه يعنى !!

هو حد كان قالك البسيه؟!​


----------



## antonius (18 أغسطس 2008)

عظيم جدا...
اين انتم يا مسلمون؟ اترون كيف ان علاج الهكم بتغطية الاشياء وليس حلها من الجذور فشل؟
طبعا سبب هذا التحرش هو ان الرجال اصبحوا كالهمج الوحوش!! يعتبرون المراة اداة جنس فقط!
لو تمشيتم في امريكا ستجدون التحرش معدوم! بالرغم من شبه عريهم احيانا! ما السبب؟
ولكن في دولنا لا تستطيع الفاتاة ان تمشي في الشارع مع صاحباتها حتى!! بل سيتم التحرش بهن عشرات المرات من 90 بالمئة من الاولاد والرجال! وهذا شهدناه كثيرا في اكثر من مكان! 



> هو حد كان قالك البسيه؟!


طب انتو لبستو فادكم في ايه؟


----------



## قلم حر (18 أغسطس 2008)

ينقل لقسم الأخبار العامه .


----------



## قلم حر (18 أغسطس 2008)

> *دراسة في مصر تظهر ان المحجبات اكثر تعرضا للتحرش الجنسي*


لا أدري ما هو السبب , و لا أريد أن أتطرق لسمعة لمحجبات ( المنقبات خصوصا )في مجتمعي .
لكن : من لا يرى من الغربال , بيكون أعمى .
ما دام الجوهر من طينه معروفه , فلا يؤثر المظهر , طبعا طالما كان في حدود المعقول و المقبول  ( كلامي ليس عن وجهة النظر السلبيه فقط , بل عن وجهتي النظر المتعاكستين , أي كلام معمم في الاٍتجاهين ) .
الطريف : يشبه الكثيرون البنات بالمربيات ( أي أنواع المربى ) أو الحلويات , و يجعلونها تختار بين أن تكون مليئه بالذباب ( مكشوفه ) و بين أن تكون بدون ذباب ( محجبه  ) .
تشبيه غبي جدا , و لا يصح لأي عاقل أو عاقله .
و يذكرني بمثل شعبي ( دود الخل منه و فيه ) .
اٍن وصل التفكير بالمرأه لتقبل هكذا مقارنه عجيبه غريبه , ف( ليس بعد الكفر ذنب )     .
و نكرر : لماذا المحجبات أكثر تعرضا للتحرش الجنسي ؟
و يا ريت التركيز على كلمة ( أكثر ) !
موفقون .


----------



## جيلان (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: دراسة في مصر تظهر ان المحجبات اكثر تعرضا للتحرش الجنسي*

*



			وقالت النساء الاجنبيات ان رجال الامن والشرطة المصريين هم الاكثر تحرشا بهن.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


زى ما البابا شنودة قال
الراجل لما بيشوف واحدة متغطية كلها بيقول يا ترى ايه الى تحت الغطا ده
لكن لو بنت لابسة ملابش عادية محتشمة مش هيحصل حاجة
والتكلف هو الى بيعمل كدى
بعنى لو ولد وبنت بيتعاملوا عادى على انهم الاتنين بنى ادمين وخلاص بصرف النظر عن جنسهم ايه الموضوع هيبقى عادى زى عندنا فى الانشطة الكنسية
لكن هما بيكبروا المواضيع وكفاية اصلا طريقة تفكيرهم الشيطانية 
فعلا قرفت من الى بيحصل ده
ده امريكا لما بتحتل بلد بتظبطها 
مش الخراب الى احنا فيه ده
حتى افكارهم مسلمناش منها
استر يا رب*


----------



## lite (18 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> ده امريكا لما بتحتل بلد بتظبطها



نعم كلامك صحيح لذلك قالو سنعيد العراق الى العصر الحجري


----------



## جيلان (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: دراسة في مصر تظهر ان المحجبات اكثر تعرضا للتحرش الجنسي*

*


lite قال:



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



نعم كلامك صحيح لذلك قالو سنعيد العراق الى العصر الحجري

أنقر للتوسيع...


واتقال امتى الكلام ده حضرتك:t9:
ولا انت عايش لوحدك*


----------



## man4truth (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: دراسة في مصر تظهر ان المحجبات اكثر تعرضا للتحرش الجنسي*

_*الحجاب يثير الرجل اكثر
هذا ما اثبتته الاستطلاعات*_


----------



## طيور الجنة (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: دراسة في مصر تظهر ان المحجبات اكثر تعرضا للتحرش الجنسي*



man4truth قال:


> _*الحجاب يثير الرجل اكثر
> هذا ما اثبتته الاستطلاعات*_



يثير الرجل لانه يشعر بأن المرأة المحجبة صعبة المنال .. كل ممنوع مرغوب
يثير الرجل لان نفسه ضعيفة لهذا الحد


انت ايها الرجل من مغرية اكثر تلك التي تغطي جسدها ام التي تجعله سلعة رخيصة ؟؟
لمذا احصائيات الاغتصاب و الجرائم تكثر في بلاد الغرب ؟؟


----------



## جيلان (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: دراسة في مصر تظهر ان المحجبات اكثر تعرضا للتحرش الجنسي*

*


طيور الجنة قال:



يثير الرجل لانه يشعر بأن المرأة المحجبة صعبة المنال .. كل ممنوع مرغوب
يثير الرجل لان نفسه ضعيفة لهذا الحد


انت ايها الرجل من مغرية اكثر تلك التي تغطي جسدها ام التي تجعله سلعة رخيصة ؟؟
لمذا احصائيات الاغتصاب و الجرائم تكثر في بلاد الغرب ؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...


المرأة عورة

خدى احمدى ربنا على اسلامك*


----------



## كويتيه مسلمه (20 أغسطس 2008)

sweet lion قال:


> طب انتو لبستو فادكم في ايه؟




انا وحده من المحجبات

تبي تعرف فادنا في ايه

فادنا في رضات الله سبحانه
علينا

لان الحجاب فرض على كل مسلمه

وهذه فاءدته

الفائده مهمه جداً

وهي مرضاة الله علينا نحن المحجبات


يارب احمدك انني ولدت مسلمه


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: دراسة في مصر تظهر ان المحجبات اكثر تعرضا للتحرش الجنسي*



!! Aya !! قال:


> وانتى ايه اللى مضايق سيادتك فى الموضوع مش فاهمه يعنى !!
> 
> هو حد كان قالك البسيه؟!​



اللي مضايقني يا ستي ان انتم تقولون ان الحجاب ستر و ان المشاكل راح تنحل بالحجاب..
مع انه الحجاب لا اخر ولا قدم..و المشاكل بعدها موجودة 

اللي مضايقني انكم تتطالبون المراة بالحجاب ولا تطالبون الرجل بالعفة..
فاذا كان الرجل عينه زايغة و لم يعف نفسه..ما ذنب المراة؟ :t9:

اللي مضايقني هو وضعكم الحجاب كمقياس للشرف و الستر...
مع انه فيه محجبات غير طاهرات و عفبفات لكن لابسين الحجاب كمنظر
كما لو انهم يطبقون المثل القائل "ياما تحت السواهي دواهي"
و فيه غير محجبات محتشمات و طاهرات..
اذن الحجاب ليس مقياس للستر و الاحترام و الشرف

و كثير اشياء مضايقتني...

سلام المسيح+​


----------



## veronika (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: دراسة في مصر تظهر ان المحجبات اكثر تعرضا للتحرش الجنسي*



> انا وحده من المحجبات
> 
> تبي تعرف فادنا في ايه
> 
> ...


*يعني هو الحجاب بس اللي هيرضي ربنا يعني

لو ملبستيش الحجاب ربنا مش
هيكون راضي عنك
ده ربنا بيبص على قلب الانسان 
يهمه قلب الانسان و فكره 
مش كل المشكله تبقي لابسه ايشارب و لا لا​*


----------



## Kiril (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: دراسة في مصر تظهر ان المحجبات اكثر تعرضا للتحرش الجنسي*

ده رابط لموضوع ليا عن عدم فرضية الحجاب

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27809

المهم الاناء من الداخل و ليس من الخارج


----------



## طيور الجنة (21 أغسطس 2008)

*ســــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال لجميع من سيرى هذه المشاركة :
من مغرية اكثر المحجبة ام من تظهر مفاتن جسدها؟؟؟  بدي اجابة منطقية


هل افهم من ردودكم السابقة على الموضوع انكم ضد الحشمة؟؟؟
يعني من الافضل انها المرأة تطلع شبه عريانة!!!
هتقولوا الحشمة مطلوبة .. و شو رأيكم ان الحجاب هو الحشمة على اصولها..

ما المانع ان تكون المرأة محجبة و محافظة على اناقتها دون ان تهمل شكلها؟؟؟



ارجو ما تحزفو المشاركة اكتر من 6 مشاركات انحزفولي من هاد الموضوع .. اين الخطأ في كلامي واجهوني يا جماعة .. اين الخطأ؟؟؟؟ الحزف هو الهروب بعينوووو


تحياتيـــ،،،*


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: دراسة في مصر تظهر ان المحجبات اكثر تعرضا للتحرش الجنسي*

*


طيور الجنة قال:



ســــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال لجميع من سيرى هذه المشاركة :
من مغرية اكثر المحجبة ام من تظهر مفاتن جسدها؟؟؟  بدي اجابة منطقية


هل افهم من ردودكم السابقة على الموضوع انكم ضد الحشمة؟؟؟
يعني من الافضل انها المرأة تطلع شبه عريانة!!!
هتقولوا الحشمة مطلوبة .. و شو رأيكم ان الحجاب هو الحشمة على اصولها..

ما المانع ان تكون المرأة محجبة و محافظة على اناقتها دون ان تهمل شكلها؟؟؟



ارجو ما تحزفو المشاركة اكتر من 6 مشاركات انحزفولي من هاد الموضوع .. اين الخطأ في كلامي واجهوني يا جماعة .. اين الخطأ؟؟؟؟ الحزف هو الهروب بعينوووو


تحياتيـــ،،،

أنقر للتوسيع...


انتوا مش هتتعلموا النظام ابدا
مش انا بعت لحضرتك لينك الموضوع
تقدر تتكلم فيه
جاى تفتح الموضوع هنا ليه
هل شايف ان القسم ده مجال للحوار ؟*


----------



## Kiril (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: دراسة في مصر تظهر ان المحجبات اكثر تعرضا للتحرش الجنسي*

افهم انه ليس عندنا جرائم اغتصاب؟..........
الحجاب كان غرض وقتي و مكمل شكلي و لا يعقل ان الله يريد زي معين او ان المرأة تغطي شعرها لكي ترضيه...........فالله ينظر للداخل و ليس للخارج...............فاذا كان الحجاب \ النقاب كما تقولوا ما كان كل هذا الفساد يظهر في السعودية و دول الخليج..........


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: دراسة في مصر تظهر ان المحجبات اكثر تعرضا للتحرش الجنسي*




طيور الجنة قال:


> *
> والدليل كثرة جرائم الاغتصاب في دول الغرب .. فالحجاب ممنوع هناك
> والكلام هادة حكيتو مليون مرة ليش مصرين تحزفوا مشاركاتي طالما ما فيها غلط..​*




 كفاية كلام فارغ و تقولي الحجاب ممنوع في الغرب..
ألحجاب ممنوع في بعض البلدان و مش ممنوع في المناطق و كذا 
لكن ممنوع في المدارس و مش فقط الحجاب انما الصلبان و اي شي يدل على رموز دينية..
و هاذي مش في كل البلدان 
لذلك كفاية ضحك على عقون الناس..
و تتكلمي بشي لا تعرفيه..
انا لما ما اعرف شي ما اتكلم فيه..ارجو ان تكوني انتي كذا...

اما بالنسبة للجرائم في الغرب

فـ الجرائم موجودة في كل بلاد العالم...
و لكن اسلامكم بالحجاب يصور الناس على ان المشاكل ستنتهي بحجابكم....
و لكن لم تنتهي بل زادت! و هي كثيرة في العالم الاسلامي
اذن لماذا شرع الله الحجاب؟ فقط كذا تسليه؟ 
 خطة الله للحجاب فاشلة..دام ان المشاكل لم تنتهي..فهي فاشلة
بل في قسم من الرجال يعتقدون ان النقاب اكثر اغراءا,,,تصوري مدى الدنائة وصلت لحد فين؟
بعدين ليه كل شي ينلام على المراة؟ 
وش ذنب المراة اذا كان الرجل يلهف على خيال البنت...
اذا الرجل ما عف نفسه و يبص هنا و هناك..وش ذنبي انا؟ اتحجز في البيت؟
و بعدين ما ممكن ان المراة تنظر الى الرجل نظرة غير طبيعية 
و يكون مغري لها لان لم تعف نفسها..فلماذا لا يتحجب الرجل..و كلنا نقصد في البيت احسن :heat:
اتمنى نقطتي وصلت

سلام الرب+


----------



## جيلان (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: دراسة في مصر تظهر ان المحجبات اكثر تعرضا للتحرش الجنسي*

*


طيور الجنة قال:



بعرف النظام اكتر منك
انا شاركت بالموضوع و ضحت انو الحديث ضعيف لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي و هادة مش زنبي ..

تاني شي جاوب على اسئلتي يا مان
بدي اجابات منطقية بدون لف و دوران.. اوكي؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...






			هل اللباس العسكري اصبح عيب و لا شي غلط..
ما ذنب اللباس العسكري في الجريمة التي قام بها..

بتمنى تكون المعلومة وصلت مع انك ما جاوبت على اسئلتي السابقة
هل تريد ان تقول انه من المفروض ان تخرج المرأة شبه عارية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انتظر ردك..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


على فكرة انتى قلتى نفس الكلام فى موضوع المرأة عورة
وردينا عليكى
مش معنى عدم الحاجاب انها تنزل عارية وقلنالك على معنى الاحتشام
مش مبرر انك مش عايزة تفهمى تيجى فى قسم الاخبار تكملى كلام
قلتلك مية مرة
الحوار مكانه مش هنا*


----------



## My Rock (22 أغسطس 2008)

القسم قسم اخبار و ليس قسم حوار اديان
الرجاء الالتزام باختصاص القسم


----------



## Kiril (26 أغسطس 2008)

صدقني........مش عارف بس الاخلاق بقت في النازل بعد الحجاب ما انتشر في مصر بعد الحرب و الازمة اللي حصلت بسبب التضخم و البطالة و الفكر الوهابي المتطرف الممول باموال البترول


----------



## just member (26 أغسطس 2008)

*بجد مش عارف اضحك ولا اعمل اية *
*فعلا مش عارف اقول اية *
*بس كفايا انهم مبهدلين سمعتنا فى اى بلد تانية *​


----------



## antonius (27 أغسطس 2008)

كويتيه مسلمه قال:


> انا وحده من المحجبات
> 
> تبي تعرف فادنا في ايه
> 
> ...


رب العالم ينخدع بقطعة قماش لا تساوي شيئا!!!!؟؟؟؟
تحمدين ربكي لانه اعتبركي عورة وناقصة عقل ودين وشبهكي بالبهائم؟غريب ما وصل اليه العقل من انحطاط في التفكير!! لو كنت انا مسلمة لبصقت على الاسلام كله دون تردد! 



> ســــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال لجميع من سيرى هذه المشاركة :
> من مغرية اكثر المحجبة ام من تظهر مفاتن جسدها؟؟؟  بدي اجابة منطقية


دائما نجد هذه الجملة التي تدل على سذاجة ناقليها بدون تفكير!!
وهل ان خلعتي الحجاب تعريتي؟؟؟؟؟ وهل الحجاب هو مقياس الحشمة؟
ومن قال لكي ان تتعرين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ نحن نرفضه اكثر مما ترفضوه انتم!(العري)
لماذا الحجاب لم يفيدكم ؟ لماذا المحجبة تتعرض للتحرش اذا؟
عليكي ان تعرفي ان الاسلام غطاكي لانه يعتبركي عورة : سوأة : عيب.



> و شو رأيكم ان الحجاب هو الحشمة على اصولها..


وهو زي عمل العاهرات ايضا!! واذهبي لسجلات الشرطة واساليهم عن الساقطات ستجدين ان اغلبيتهم الساحقة من المنقبات والمحجبات!!


----------



## سهيله (21 مارس 2016)

سلام الله معكم جميعا ونعمت محبته تتنزل الى قلوبكم
اخوتى احبائى ابناء هذا المنتدى الفاضل الطيب مسيحيين ومسلمين
يسعدنى و يشرفنى وجودى بينكم فى هذا المنتدى
الذى شعرت فيه بالسكينه والمحبه شعرت انى وسط اهلى اخوانى واخواتى 
اتشرف بوجودكم وأسعد بمواضيعكم ويشرفنى مشاركتكم بكل حب كما هو متعارف عليه بين منتداكم الطيب
اولا ولوجود اخوه واخوات مسلمات احب ان اعرف نفسى لكم
فانا امرأه مسلمه منتقبه منذ 12 سنه تقريبا ولست وحدى بل واخواتى وامى ايضا منتقبات
علما باننا نتميز بجمال مبهر يلفت الانتباه
احبائى الكرام احب اقول وخاصة لكل المسلمات اللى شاركوا فى هذا الموضوع وبدون تعصب منكم لان هذا المنتدى حقا يتعامل بمحبة الله 
ما قيل من اخوانى و اخواتى المسيحيين صواب ولم يحمل نسبة خطأ
فانا لم الاقى كم المعاكسات ولم اسلم من نظرات او كلمات سمجه من كثير من الرجال الا بعد ان لبست حجابى ثم نقابى
من امثلة هذه الكلمات حرام الشعر الحلو ده يدارى , وليه الجمال ده كله يستخبى جوا الخيمه دى , واكثر من ذلك من كلمات استحى ان اذكرها
ويؤسفنى ان اقول انى مفروض على لبس النقاب انا وامى واخواتى 
وتم اقناعنا بالامثله السابق ذكرها من اخواننا المسيحيين فى هذا المنتدى
ويؤسفنى ان اذكر ان هناك بعض  الصاحبات المنتقبات تعرضن لتحرش باليد من بعض السفهاء من القوم
وبعد الثورة مباشره تعرضن بعض المنتقبات للشتم والشد من حجابها من بعض الشباب الطائش حتى ان هناك صديقه لى رجعت بيتها و خلعت نقابها وحجابها واسدالها والقت بهم من شباك بيتها وقالت لزوجها ان لن اظل اسمع والاقى كل هذه السخافات بعكس اى فتاه او امأه عاديه تسير بجوارها ولم تلقى مثل هذه السخافات
غير ان من وراء هذا النقاب استتر وراؤه كثير من الارهابيين والاجراميين و العاهرات
فلم يكن النقاب او الحجاب ستر للمرأه بل هو ستار للجرائم الاخلاقيه والجنائيه
ارجو ان لا يؤخذ كلامى على محمل الهجوم على احد ولا تحيز لاحد بل اتمنى ان تناقش كل المواضيع بصورة موضوعيه نستخدم فيها العقل وليست العصبيه الجهلاء
اما عن كونه ارضاء لله فانا أذكر قصة المرأه التى دخلت الجنه فى سقية كلب لانها رحمت مخلوق من مخلوقات الله فرحمها الله 
أتدرون من هى هذه المرأه ..... انها باغيه من بغايا اسرائيل
ليست مسلمه ولا مسيحيه بل يهوديه وليست متدينه ولا محجبه بل كانت عاريه وتأكل والعياذ بالله من فعل الحرام
ليس الحجاب الظاهر هو ما يرضى الله
الاهم هم حجاب الباطن عن فعل ما يغضب الله
أشكركم جميعا اخوتى واحبائى وسلام الله معكم ومحبته تملاء قلوبكم


----------



## Maran+atha (21 مارس 2016)

[YOUTUBE]LiAYvzwoNIo[/YOUTUBE]

سؤال جرئ 83 الحجاب في الإسلام 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiAYvzwoNIo&feature=player_embedded

ربنا يبارككم


----------



## Maran+atha (21 مارس 2016)

[YOUTUBE]2kfPpZOv-tA[/YOUTUBE]



*لا يوجد الحجاب فى القرآن ـ الدكتور فرج فودة *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kfPpZOv-tA&feature=player_embedded

*ربنا يبارككم*


----------



## Maran+atha (21 مارس 2016)

[YOUTUBE]MojnapyRc9M[/YOUTUBE]

الحجاب بدعة 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MojnapyRc9M&feature=player_embedded

ربنا يبارككم


----------



## Maran+atha (21 مارس 2016)

*نكشف سبب الحجاب للمرأة
الحجاب


يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَدْخُلُوا بُيُوتَ النَّبِيِّ إِلَّا أَنْ يُؤْذَنَ لَكُمْ إِلَى طَعَامٍ غَيْرَ نَاظِرِينَ إِنَاهُ وَلَكِنْ إِذَا دُعِيتُمْ فَادْخُلُوا فَإِذَا طَعِمْتُمْ فَانْتَشِرُوا وَلَا مُسْتَأْنِسِينَ لِحَدِيثٍ إِنَّ ذَلِكُمْ كَانَ يُؤْذِي النَّبِيَّ فَيَسْتَحْيِي مِنْكُمْ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَسْتَحْيِي مِنَ الْحَقِّ وَإِذَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُنَّ مَتَاعًا فَاسْأَلُوهُنَّ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ ذَلِكُمْ أَطْهَرُ لِقُلُوبِكُمْ وَقُلُوبِهِنَّ وَمَا كَانَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُؤْذُوا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَلَا أَنْ تَنْكِحُوا أَزْوَاجَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ أَبَدًا إِنَّ ذَلِكُمْ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ (الأحزاب 53).

أولا: عمر بن الخطاب هو الذي قال لمحمد أن يحجب نساءه لأن البار و الفاجر يدخل عليهن

هَذِهِ آيَة الْحِجَاب وَفِيهَا أَحْكَام وَآدَاب شَرْعِيَّة وَهِيَ مِمَّا وَافَقَ تَنْزِيلهَا قَوْل عُمَر بْن الْخَطَّاب رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ كَمَا ثَبَتَ ذَلِكَ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ وَافَقْت رَبِّي عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فِي ثَلَاث قُلْت يَا رَسُول اللَّه لَوْ اِتَّخَذْت مِنْ مَقَام إِبْرَاهِيم مُصَلًّى فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّه تَعَالَى " وَاِتَّخِذُوا مِنْ مَقَام إِبْرَاهِيم مُصَلًّى " وَقُلْت يَا رَسُول اللَّه إِنَّ نِسَاءَك يَدْخُل عَلَيْهِنَّ الْبَرّ وَالْفَاجِر فَلَوْ حَجَبْتهنَّ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّه آيَة الْحِجَاب وَقُلْت لِأَزْوَاجِ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَمَّا تَمَالَأْنَ عَلَيْهِ فِي الْغَيْرَة " عَسَى رَبّه إِنْ طَلَّقَكُنَّ أَنْ يُبْدِلهُ أَزْوَاجًا خَيْرًا مِنْكُنَّ " فَنَزَلَتْ كَذَلِكَ وَفِي رِوَايَة لِمُسْلِمٍ ذَكَرَ أُسَارَى بَدْر وَهِيَ قَضِيَّة رَابِعَة وَقَدْ قَالَ الْبُخَارِيّ حَدَّثَنَا مُسَدَّد عَنْ يَحْيَى عَنْ حُمَيْد أَنَّ أَنَس بْن مَالِك قَالَ : قَالَ عُمَر بْن الْخَطَّاب يَا رَسُول اللَّه يَدْخُل عَلَيْك الْبَرّ وَالْفَاجِر فَلَوْ أَمَرْت أُمَّهَات الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِالْحِجَابِ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّه آيَة الْحِجَاب وَكَانَ وَقْت نُزُولهَا فِي صَبِيحَة عُرْس رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِزَيْنَب بِنْت جَحْش الَّتِي تَوَلَّى اللَّه تَعَالَى تَزْوِيجهَا بِنَفْسِهِ وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ فِي ذِي الْقَعْدَة مِنْ السَّنَة الْخَامِسَة فِي قَوْل قَتَادَة وَالْوَاقِدِيّ وَغَيْرهمَا وَزَعَمَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَة مَعْمَر بْن الْمُثَنَّى وَخَلِيفَة بْن خَيَّاط أَنَّ ذَلِكَ كَانَ فِي سَنَة ثَلَاث فَاَللَّه أَعْلَم
راجع تفسير ابن كثير (تفسير القرآن العظيم)
**[url]http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/Di...ora=33&nAya=53*[/URL]


*‏حدثنا ‏ ‏مسدد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يحيى بن سعيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏حميد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس ‏ ‏قال قال ‏ ‏عمر ‏‏وافقت الله في ثلاث أو وافقني ربي في ثلاث قلت يا رسول الله لو اتخذت مقام ‏ ‏إبراهيم ‏ ‏مصلى وقلت يا رسول الله يدخل عليك ‏ ‏البر ‏ ‏والفاجر فلو أمرت أمهات المؤمنين بالحجاب فأنزل الله ‏ ‏آية الحجاب ‏ ‏قال وبلغني معاتبة النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏بعض نسائه فدخلت عليهن قلت إن انتهيتن أو ليبدلن الله رسوله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏خيرا منكن حتى أتيت إحدى نسائه قالت يا ‏ ‏عمر ‏ ‏أما في رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ما يعظ نساءه حتى تعظهن أنت فأنزل الله عسى ربه إن طلقكن أن يبدله أزواجا خيرا منكن مسلمات الآية ‏وقال ‏ ‏ابن أبي مريم ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن أيوب ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏حميد ‏ ‏سمعت ‏ ‏أنسا ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمر 

صحيح البخاري .. كتاب تفسير القرآن .. باب و اتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى
**[url]http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/D...num=4123&doc=0*[/URL]


*حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو كُرَيْب وَيَعْقُوب , قَالَا : ثنا هُشَيْم , قَالَ : ثنا حُمَيْد الطَّوِيل , عَنْ أَنَس , قَالَ : قَالَ عُمَر بْن الْخَطَّاب : قُلْت : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّه , إِنَّ نِسَاءَك يَدْخُل عَلَيْهِنَّ الْبَرّ وَالْفَاجِر , فَلَوْ أَمَرْتهنَّ أَنْ يَحْتَجِبْنَ ؟ قَالَ : فَنَزَلَتْ آيَة الْحِجَاب.

راجع تفسير الطبري (جامع البيان في تأويل القرآن)
**[url]http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/Di...ora=33&nAya=53*[/URL]


*رَوَى أَبُو دَاوُد الطَّيَالِسِيّ عَنْ أَنَس بْن مَالِك قَالَ قَالَ عُمَر : وَافَقْت رَبِّي فِي أَرْبَع ... , الْحَدِيث . وَفِيهِ : قُلْت يَا رَسُول اللَّه , لَوْ ضَرَبْت عَلَى نِسَائِك الْحِجَاب , فَإِنَّهُ يَدْخُل عَلَيْهِنَّ الْبَرّ وَالْفَاجِر , فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ " وَإِذَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُنَّ مَتَاعًا فَاسْأَلُوهُنَّ مِنْ وَرَاء حِجَاب " . 
راجع تفسير القرطبي (الجامع لأحكام القرآن)
**[url]http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/Di...ora=33&nAya=53*[/URL]


*أخبرنا أحمد بن الحسين الحيري قال‏:‏ أخبرنا حاجب بن أحمد قال‏:‏ أخبرنا عبد الرحيم بن منيب قال‏:‏ أخبرنا يزيد بن هارون قال‏:‏ أخبرنا حميد عن أنس قال‏:‏ قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قلت‏:‏ يا رسول الله يدخل عليك البر والفاجر فلو أمرت أمهات المؤمنين بالحجاب فأنزل الله تعالى آية الحجاب‏.‏
رواه البخاري عن مسدد عن يحيى بن أبي زائدة عن حميد‏.‏*​
*راجع أسباب النزول للواحدي النيسابوري
**[url]http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/view...=153&CID=12#s7*[/URL]



*ثانيا: عمر بن الخطاب هو الذي قال لمحمد أن يحجب نساءه لأن نساء النبي كن يخرجن و يتبرزن في الخلاء أمام الناس

حَدَّثَنِي أَحْمَد بْن عَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن أَخِي اِبْن وَهْب حَدَّثَنِي عَمِّي عَبْد اللَّه بْن وَهْب حَدَّثَنِي يُونُس عَنْ الزُّهْرِيّ عَنْ عُرْوَة عَنْ عَائِشَة قَالَتْ : إِنَّ أَزْوَاج النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كُنَّ يَخْرُجْنَ بِاللَّيْلِ إِذَا تَبَرَّزْنَ إِلَى الْمَنَاصِع وَهُوَ صَعِيد أَفَيْح وَكَانَ عُمَر يَقُول لِرَسُولِ اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ اُحْجُبْ نِسَاءَك فَلَمْ يَكُنْ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِيَفْعَل فَخَرَجَتْ سَوْدَة بِنْت زَمْعَةَ زَوْج رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَكَانَتْ اِمْرَأَة طَوِيلَة فَنَادَاهَا عُمَر بِصَوْتِهِ الْأَعْلَى : قَدْ عَرَفْنَاك يَا سَوْدَة حِرْصًا عَلَى أَنْ يَنْزِل الْحِجَاب قَالَتْ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّه الْحِجَاب

راجع تفسير ابن كثير (تفسير القرآن العظيم)
**[url]http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/Di...ora=33&nAya=53*[/URL] *الموضوع منقول من منتديات المسيحي الجريء*




*‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن بكير ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏الليث ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏عقيل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عروة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏‏أن أزواج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏كن ‏ ‏يخرجن بالليل إذا تبرزن إلى ‏ ‏المناصع ‏ ‏وهو ‏ ‏صعيد ‏ ‏أفيح ‏ ‏فكان ‏ ‏عمر ‏ ‏يقول للنبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏احجب ‏ ‏نساءك فلم يكن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يفعل فخرجت ‏ ‏سودة بنت زمعة زوج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ليلة من الليالي عشاء وكانت امرأة طويلة فناداها ‏ ‏عمر ‏ ‏ألا قد عرفناك يا ‏ ‏سودة ‏ ‏حرصا على أن ينزل الحجاب فأنزل الله ‏ ‏آية الحجاب

صحيح البخاري .. كتاب الوضوء .. باب خروج النساء إلى البراز

**[url]http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/D...?Doc=0&Rec=258*[/URL]




*حَدَّثَنِي أَحْمَد بْن عَبْد الرَّحْمَن , قَالَ : ثني عَمْرو بْن عَبْد اللَّه بْن وَهْب , قَالَ : ثني يُونُس , عَنْ الزُّهْرِيّ , عَنْ عُرْوَةَ , عَنْ عَائِشَةَ قَالَتْ : إِنَّ أَزْوَاجَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كُنَّ يَخْرُجْنَ بِاللَّيْلِ إِذَا تَبَرَّزْنَ إِلَى " الْمَنَاصِع " وَهُوَ صَعِيد أَفْيَح , وَكَانَ عُمَر يَقُول : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّه , احْجُبْ نِسَاءَك , فَلَمْ يَكُنْ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَفْعَل , فَخَرَجَتْ سَوْدَة بِنْت زَمْعَةَ , زَوْج النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ , وَكَانَتْ امْرَأَة طَوِيلَة , فَنَادَاهَا عُمَر بِصَوْتِهِ الْأَعْلَى : قَدْ عَرَفْنَاك يَا سَوْدَة , حِرْصًا أَنْ يَنْزِلَ الْحِجَاب , قَالَ : فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّه الْحِجَاب .

عَنْ عَائِشَةَ أَنَّ أَزْوَاجَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ , كُنَّ يَخْرُجْنَ بِاللَّيْلِ إِذَا تَبَرَّزْنَ إِلَى " الْمَنَاصِع " وَهُوَ صَعِيد أَفْيَح ; وَكَانَ عُمَر بْن الْخَطَّاب يَقُول لِرَسُولِ اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : احْجُبْ نِسَاءَك , فَلَمْ يَكُنْ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَفْعَل , فَخَرَجَتْ سَوْدَة بِنْت زَمْعَةَ زَوْج النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَيْلَة مِنْ اللَّيَالِي عِشَاء , وَكَانَتْ امْرَأَة طَوِيلَة , فَنَادَاهَا عُمَر بِصَوْتِهِ الْأَعْلَى : قَدْ عَرَفْنَاك يَا سَوْدَة , حِرْصًا عَلَى أَنْ يَنْزِلَ الْحِجَاب , قَالَتْ عَائِشَة : فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّه الْحِجَابَ , قَالَ اللَّه : يَا أَيّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَدْخُلُوا . . . الْآيَةَ. **الموضوع منقول من منتديات المسيحي الجريء*
*الموضوع منقول من منتديات المسيحي الجريء*



*راجع تفسير الطبري (جامع البيان في تأويل القرآن)
**[url]http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/Di...ora=33&nAya=53*[/URL]






*ثالثا: لأن إصبع أو يد رجل لمست يد عائشة دون قصد و هما يأكلان مع النبي (يقال أنه عمر بن الخطاب) 


وَقَدْ قِيلَ : إِنَّ سَبَبَ أَمْر اللَّه النِّسَاءَ بِالْحِجَابِ , إِنَّمَا كَانَ مِنْ أَجْل أَنَّ رَجُلًا كَانَ يَأْكُل مَعَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَعَائِشَة مَعَهُمَا , فَأَصَابَتْ يَدهَا يَدَ الرَّجُل , فَكَرِهَ ذَلِكَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ .
حَدَّثَنِي يَعْقُوب , قَالَ : ثنا هُشَيْم , عَنْ لَيْث , عَنْ مُجَاهِد أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ يَطْعَم وَمَعَهُ بَعْض أَصْحَابه , فَأَصَابَتْ يَد رَجُل مِنْهُمْ يَدَ عَائِشَةَ , فَكَرِهَ ذَلِكَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ , فَنَزَلَتْ آيَة الْحِجَاب . وَقِيلَ : نَزَلَتْ مِنْ أَجْل مَسْأَلَة عُمَرَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ .
راجع تفسير الطبري (جامع البيان في تأويل القرآن)
**[url]http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/Di...ora=33&nAya=53*[/URL]


*أخبرني أبو حكم الجرجاني فيما أجازني لفظاً قال‏:‏ أخبرنا أبو الفرج القاضي قال‏:‏ أخبرنا محمد بن جرى قال‏:‏ أخبرنا يعقوب بن إبراهيم قال‏:‏ هشيم عن ليث عن مجاهد أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يطعم معه بعض أصحابه فأصابت يد رجل منهم يد عائشة وكانت معهم فكره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فنزلت آية الحجاب‏.‏ 

راجع أسباب النزول للواحدي النيسابوري
**[url]http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/view...=153&CID=12#s7*[/URL]


*عَنْ مُجَاهِد عَنْ عَائِشَة قَالَتْ : كُنْت آكُل مَعَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَيْسًا فِي قَعْب فَمَرَّ عُمَر فَدَعَاهُ فَأَكَلَ فَأَصَابَ أُصْبُعه أُصْبُعِي فَقَالَ حَسَن أَوْ أُوهِ لَوْ أُطَاع فِيكُنَّ مَا رَأَتْكُنَّ عَيْن فَنَزَلَ الْحِجَاب 

راجع تفسير ابن كثير (تفسير القرآن العظيم)
**[url]http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/Di...ora=33&nAya=53*[/URL]
*و أخرج الطبراني بسند صحيح عن عائشة قالت: كنت آكل مع النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في قعب فمر عمر فأكل فأصابت أصبعه أصبعي فقال: أوه لو أطاع فيكن ما رأتكن عين فنزلت آية الحجاب.

راجع أسباب النزول للسيوطي

ربنا يبارك كل المسلمين ويرشدهم لطريق الخلاص*


----------



## Maran+atha (25 أبريل 2016)

سهيله قال:


> سلام الله معكم جميعا ونعمت محبته تتنزل الى قلوبكم
> اخوتى احبائى ابناء هذا المنتدى الفاضل الطيب مسيحيين ومسلمين
> يسعدنى و يشرفنى وجودى بينكم فى هذا المنتدى
> الذى شعرت فيه بالسكينه والمحبه شعرت انى وسط اهلى اخوانى واخواتى
> ...



شكرا كثير للمشاركة
اختى الغالية المميزة سهيلة

ثقى ان دخول الفردوس يحتاج الى 
1 الايمان بالرب يسوع فاديا ومخلصا ونوال سر المعمودية
2 الاعمال الصالحة والتوبة المستمرة لكى نكون مستعدين للحياة الابدية.

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للابد امين.


----------

